# Kinectic ram look alike



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

I just bought a kinetic water ram off of eBay with all the goodies. Well after looking into it more I see that there are two different ones. Generals, and one made in Sarasota Florida by a hydraulic company. Anyone know a difference, or if one is better than the other?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Put a link up for the eBay one, I'd like to see it.


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Kinetic-water-R...aultDomain_0&hash=item4aa89e838c#ht_500wt_948

Not sure if that will work, I'm on my iPhone but give her a shot. That looks to be the same one I just bought.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

That's a General ram not a copy :whistling2:


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

Hydraulic manufacturing co. Is general. I'm not sure I follow. And what does this whistling thing mean anyway?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

I got the ram this morning. Hydraulic mfg must make the ram and general slaps their sticker on the box it comes in. Confusion over.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------

